# Hi from Los Angeles



## chillbot

Hi,

Long time lurker here, thought maybe I should introduce myself.

@Jdiggity1 just designed us a new website here:

http://www.koskenmaki.com (koskenmaki.com)

Looking forward to hanging out with you guys. Thanks,

Matt from Los Angeles


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

For sure that's a Russian troll bot.


----------



## CT

Cool, I hope you're not a funny guy, we have too many funny guys already.


----------



## chillbot

miket said:


> Cool, I hope you're not a funny guy, we have too many funny guys already.


No worries there. I have no sense of humor. Just like the moderators here from what I understand.


----------



## Michel Simons

Welcome! Always nice to see a fellow non-belgian.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Hey, did @Jdiggity1 design your library music site too?

It's really good. That's a lot of work!


----------



## Jdiggity1

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Hey, did @Jdiggity1 design your library music site too?
> 
> It's really good. That's a lot of work!


The vanacoremusic.com site? No, that wasn't me. Though that would have been an easier build! (If you need one, let me know)
I merely built koskenmaki.com. The 'design' was a collaborative effort.
By the way, make sure to check out the studio pictures (in a desktop browser) and explore around with the mouse!


----------



## patrick76

Really cool site and beautiful studio! 

That score sitting on the "oversized phone holder" in the booth looks super old. Is it by John Williams or something?


----------



## Karma

hello


----------



## Henu

"Koskenmaki"...you don't happen to have Finnish roots, do you?


----------



## jonathanparham

is this really you. . .?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Henu said:


> "Koskenmaki"...you don't happen to have Finnish roots, do you?



I believe the hair shafts are Finnish too.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

^ Really bad dadjoke. I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

jonathanparham said:


> is this really you. . .?


Sure is solipsistic in here - or is it just me?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Very nice @chillbot and @Jdiggity1, but you could probably do with a few more sample libraries...


----------



## Jdiggity1

PaulBrimstone said:


> *but you could probably do with a few more sample libraries...*


It's a work in progress


----------



## jonathanparham

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Sure is solipsistic in here - or is it just me?


I haven't googled. I was serious


----------



## Jdiggity1

jonathanparham said:


> is this really you. . .?











Looks like a match!


----------



## Farkle

I approve of the Yuengling promo... represent Pennsylvania, and the greatest lager ever to compete with Bud, Miller, and Rolling Rock.

Mike


----------



## sammyasher

Hello from harmonica-land! New website looks 
-Sam :emoji_musical_score:


----------



## chillbot

sammyasher said:


> Hello from harmonica-land!


Nice to see you, Sam... welcome to VI-C.


----------



## Mystic

Welcome to VI-Control, chillbot! We hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------

